# Peugeot Symphony -v- Ford Duetto - how do they compare?



## bumperman (Jul 29, 2011)

As the title really...........

Considering 94-99 Peugeot Boxer Symphonys & 94-99 Ford Duettos, which is better for wilding?

PHIL perhaps you have an opinion on this as a Duetto owner?

We have viewed a Duetto & quite liked it (it was a non turbo & a bit slow).
This weekend we're hoping to view a 2.5 dsl Symphony(don't know yet whether TD or NA).

We only need 2 berth but I am 6ft 1in so need a good size bed.
We plan to do some long journeys so good front seats are essential(esp. for 60 yr old bones!).

All/any comments welcome,

bumperman


----------



## paulmold (Jul 29, 2011)

We have a 1997 Symphony, petrol, so can't give opinion against either diesel. I'm 5ft 11in and I have difficulty stretching out on single bed and no chance at all sleeping across on the double. I think the Duetto may be the same but you'll have to try one out. The Duetto is about 4 or 5 inches longer but as far as I can tell, the extra length is given to the kitchen cupboards and the wardrobe opposite.


----------



## Admin (Jul 30, 2011)

The settee is longer on the duetto, if you look at photos of the two vans the duetto has a socket in between the two draws below the settee. 
The Symbol is 16 feet 4 long and the duetto is 17 feet 3 (these are internet figures with look in my manual later)







I will setup the bed and measure it for you over the weekend.


The engine in the duetto is the DI engine which is very reliable but noisy and not very quick. The turbo version is better but still wont like big hills when fully loaded.


----------



## bumperman (Aug 4, 2011)

*Checking over a Transit Duetto....*

Sorry to bump my thread, but hope to be looking over a 95 Duetto non turbo 2+2 berth this weekend.

Any tips & pointers on Duettos?

'Phil, did you buy a turbo Duetto or the standard non-turbo model? Any comments on your 'van?

All/any comments welcome,

bumperman


----------



## Admin (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi,

I have the turbo engine and to be honest it does not make it quick, just has more power.

I love my van, I am spending my free time adding gadgets and upgrades 

When looking at the van:

1) check the wheel arches for poor repair work

2) check the bottom of the rear doors for repair work

3) make sure all appliances work, (heating, fridge, cooker, water heater) make sure the air heater blows hot and the water heater heats the water; put the water heater on when you start inspecting the van to give it time to warm up.

4) make sure the pump works at the sinks and toilet and try the shower.

5) look for rust below the square carver water heater on the drivers side.

6) check the spare wheel.

7) if it has a roll out awning, put it out and check for rips.

8) inspect the three roof vents, make sure they open ok and the handles have not broken away from the dome (very common). With the roof vents open put your hand through the gap and push the outer dome upwards (the skylight is in two pieces an outer and inner) if it lifts off the inner piece then the vent needs replacing. Check the fly screens and black out blinds. Roof vents cost around £40 and are easy to replace.

9) close all the curtains and check for stains or rips.

10 ) check the fly screens and blinds on the top, side and kitchen windows. The sliding door will have either a fly screen or black out blind.

11) check the tables, there should be two; one in the wardrobe and one behind the single rear chair. Check the tops and that you have two legs.

12) There should be three cushions for extending the double bed, one fits on the end of the settee make sure you have them all.

13) Pull out the top +2 bed and make sure you have the ladder.

14) Test the hook up, there is a switch for the electric water heater in the bottom cupboard below the sink (near fuse board)

15) Check service history and see when the cam belt was changed.

16) If it has the ford immobiliser with the coloured chip on the key, make sure it comes with the red programming key.

The rest of the checks would be common to buying any vehicle.


----------



## bumperman (Aug 4, 2011)

*Checking over a Transit Duetto....*

Thanks Phil, great post,

Much appreciated

bumperman


----------

